# Brushes and Springs for Birds



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

If you click for more info on the Snowbird handout motors it says they are not suppled with brushes and springs. Does anyone know what brushes and springs I should purchase for both stock on road and oval 19t? I have no clue. thanks


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

on road putnam greens or 4499's or 767 or hurricane gold Purple pos red neg or two reds. 19t 4383 or putnam X 2 purples tweek pos.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

thanks..........


----------



## Weapon 1 (Nov 22, 2004)

MCM Brushes will put you in the A main
MCM batteries too..... :thumbsup:


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

what are they???


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Could you be any MORE vague? Thanks :freak:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

I see someones trying to get ahead start for the snowbirds!!! :thumbsup: 

The secret to going fast on the oval is that you have to YANK it and then BANK it around the track!!


----------

